# Spirit Box Reverb Chip Placement



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm starting Spirit Box now that I have my parts.  I got the reverb BTDR-2H LONG from stopmboxparts (love that site).
The reverb chip has 6 pins on it going 6 5 4 3 2 1 left to right when looking at the top of it.  I looked up the datasheet of it and see the "pinout" is:

1. +5V
2. Power GND
3. Input
4. Signal GND
5. Output 2
6. Output 1

When looking at the PCB itself, the chip goes here:






Does the SQUARE PAD just above and to the right of D100 mean HOT aka that is where the reverb chip OUTPUT 1 or PIN 1 goes?  Or does +5V PIN 6 go there?


Here then is the schematic portion which presumably shows the same pins 6 5 4 3 2 1 of the reverb chip.  I can see clearly that PIN 4 has the Ground symbol but I am not sure what the --() means for pin 6?  The way I see it, there are 4 ways this reverb chip can physically go into the PCB.


----------



## Betty Wont (Sep 13, 2021)

The brick goes under the pcb. There really is only one way that it will fit in the box with all of the components installed.


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 13, 2021)

I was hoping to figure out where / how it mounts based on pinout and schematic instead of square peg/round hole. =)  So the reverb brick goes on the bottom of the PCB.  That would put PIN1 +5V of the reverb brick into the SQUARE pad on PCB which goes to the + side of the C6 10u cap?  so totally backwards and upside down, basically.


----------



## fig (Sep 13, 2021)

If you turn the board over, wont the square pad be on the left, aligning with pin 6?


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 13, 2021)

fig said:


> If you turn the board over, wont the square pad be on the left, aligning with pin 6?


No, sir.  It would have to go in like this (I assume).  Basically backwards and "upside down"...  Putting the PIN 1 into the square pad.  Here is a pic with chip and bottom/solder side of the PCB.  Putting it in the other way, with pin 6 going to the square pad, the chip would run into the pot just above it.


----------



## fig (Sep 13, 2021)

It works as shown in the picture. That's how mine is mounted. I made sure the solder tits were trimmed tight.


----------



## Betty Wont (Sep 13, 2021)

That is correct. It is literally the only way it will fit once components are installed. The build doc image has an outline of where it sits.


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 13, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> That is correct. It is literally the only way it will fit once components are installed. The build doc image has an outline of where it sits.


I see the rectanuglar ouline but was not sure if it went on "top" or "bottom" so my amateur ass tried to use pin outs to try and solve the mystery.


----------



## flemming (Sep 13, 2021)

It's possible to socket it with a little creativity






						Spirit Box w/ Mods
					

It seems like I was always one part short of finishing this one for months now.  I did the fuzzdog mods changing R4 -> 18k, R8 -> 12k, and the Dwell pot to B25K .  For me the dwell change is honestly probably useless, but there wasn't really a downside.  One thing I did that might be helpful to...




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




Robert


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 13, 2021)

Build complete, sounds very cool this thing.  I have the second two knobs OFF and teh first knob just B A R E L Y on.

there is a drop in volume when the pedal is engaged.   what can I do/change to boost that output a bit from the pedal?


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 13, 2021)

ok i swapped the R4 from 10K to 18K and that totally fixed the volume issue!  cool.  i didnt do anything else.
i woudl HIGHLY recommedn anyone makng sprit box to change R4 to an 18K.  with the stock 10K in there, 5-7% volume drop when pedal was egnagd, no bueno.

FIXED NOW THOUGH!


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 15, 2021)

Here is my build. Sounds great and trust me that R4 to 18K is a MUST DO.  There was a super lame drop in volume with the 10K there.
I leave the dwell and depth all the way off and I BARELY have the mix knob up.. i just like a tiny smidge of verb.  this thing gest wet as hell so I have it only like 3% !


----------



## Jimbaaaab (Oct 16, 2021)

OK to use a 20K for R4? It appears 18K is literally the only value resistor I don’t have on hand.  Funny that. Hilarious!


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 16, 2021)

Jimbaaaab said:


> OK to use a 20K for R4? It appears 18K is literally the only value resistor I don’t have on hand.  Funny that. Hilarious!


I’ve seen people use anywhere from 15k to 20k. Could always socket it but i think it might be better to go lower rather than higher (than 18k) to try


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 16, 2021)

Here’s mine. I almost got rid of it because I have a slo but there’s something about it that makes me keep it on the board. With distortion it’s really great. Just works better than most verbs. It’s like a spring verb but with some added drone. I did the dwell mod to the middle pot from fuzzdog. If you dime the dwell pot and turn up depth to about 11 the oscillation kinda runs away from you. It’s a little chaotic but really neat if you can tame it.


----------

